# حــكــمــة اليوم



## tonyturboman (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*حــكــمــة*​


*اذا وجدت إمراة جميلة وعاقلة وذكية ومتواضعة ومثقفة*​​

*وحنونة وصبورة وملمة بأعمال البيت وليست مادية*​​

*فـ**تــ**أكـــد*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*​​

*إن الحشيش اللى معاك من النوع الأصلى !*​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه.....ما فى إمراه كامله و ما فى رجل كااااامل.... شيل الخشبه قبل ما تنظر للشظيه... المشكله إننا ننظر بنظرتنا الارضيه..تقبل عيوب الاخر حتى يتقبلك..... *
* مش عارفا الرب شايف فينا إه حلو..دا إحنا كلنا عبر.... لكنى احبك يا ربى لإنى اعلم إنك ترانى جميله فى نظرك و تتحنن عليا و يكفينى هذا ....*

* بس جمده ههههههه ممكن حته من الحشيش ده!!؟*


----------



## rania79 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه جامدة


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أكتوبر 2011)

طب ده شئ ايجابى جدااا بما ان شباب مصر كله بيشرب حشيش :new6:


----------



## MAJI (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اهم صفة لم تذكرها
ان تكون غنية 
لتدفع ثمن الحشيش
نكتة حلوة 
شكرا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 أكتوبر 2011)

لسنا حشاشين يا صديقى


----------



## tonyturboman (31 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه جامدة


 شكرا على المرور والتقييم


----------



## tonyturboman (31 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه.....ما فى إمراه كامله و ما فى رجل كااااامل.... شيل الخشبه قبل ما تنظر للشظيه... المشكله إننا ننظر بنظرتنا الارضيه..تقبل عيوب الاخر حتى يتقبلك..... *
> *مش عارفا الرب شايف فينا إه حلو..دا إحنا كلنا عبر.... لكنى احبك يا ربى لإنى اعلم إنك ترانى جميله فى نظرك و تتحنن عليا و يكفينى هذا ....*
> 
> *بس جمده ههههههه ممكن حته من الحشيش ده!!؟*


 تدفعى كام
ده نوع اصلى
تشرفت بمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (31 أكتوبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب ده شئ ايجابى جدااا بما ان شباب مصر كله بيشرب حشيش :new6:


دايما ردودك ذكية
مافكرتش فى النقطة دى من قبل
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (31 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> اهم صفة لم تذكرها
> ان تكون غنية
> لتدفع ثمن الحشيش
> نكتة حلوة
> شكرا


 عندك حق
فاتتنى دى
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (31 أكتوبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لسنا حشاشين يا صديقى


 اذا فأنت ترى الواقع كما هو
ربنا معاك
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## esambraveheart (31 أكتوبر 2011)

tonyturboman قال:


> *اذا وجدت إمراة جميلة وعاقلة وذكية ومتواضعة ومثقفة*​
> 
> *وحنونة وصبورة وملمة بأعمال البيت وليست مادية*​


*الكنايس مليانه يا ابني بنات من هذه النوعيه ..انت بس فتح عينك.. تاكل ملبن..*
*و نصيحه بقي ..*
*ما تقعدش عالقهوه اللي جنب كلية البنات الاسلاميه كتير .. عشان الدنيا ما تسودش في عينيك وما يجيلكش استبحس*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جداا
*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*راااااااااااااااااااااائعة
*​


----------



## tonyturboman (2 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و نصيحه بقي ..*
> 
> *ما تقعدش عالقهوه اللي جنب كلية البنات الاسلاميه كتير .. عشان الدنيا ما تسودش في عينيك وما يجيلكش استبحس*​


 :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## tonyturboman (2 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جداا*​


 الشكر لك


----------



## tonyturboman (2 نوفمبر 2011)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *راااااااااااااااااااااائعة*​


 شكرا لمرورك


----------



## happy girl (2 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههه ميرسي اوي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههه
لا بصراحة جامدة :smile02
أحلى تقييم يا تونى​


----------



## tonyturboman (4 نوفمبر 2011)

happy girl قال:


> ههههههههه ميرسي اوي


 شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (4 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> لا بصراحة جامدة :smile02
> 
> أحلى تقييم يا تونى ​


 شكرا للمرور وللتقييم


----------



## scream man (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا" لك
​


----------



## tonyturboman (5 نوفمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> شكرا" لك​


 شكرا لمرورك


----------



## كرستينا كركر (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
جااااااااااااامده مووووووووووووووووت
ربنا يباركك​​*


----------



## scream man (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*كل ما اقرأها اضحك
شكرا" لثاني مرة
...​*


----------



## tonyturboman (6 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <B>
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​​</B>
> *جااااااااااااامده مووووووووووووووووت*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​​


 شكرا للمرور والتقييم


----------



## tonyturboman (6 نوفمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> *كل ما اقرأها اضحك​*
> _*شكرا" لثاني مرة*_
> 
> _*...*_​


 ربنا يدوم عليك الابتسامة والسعادة
شكرا لمرورك الثانى
تشرفنا فى اى وقت


----------

